
Auth0 Having a Major Outage - samiur1204
https://twitter.com/auth0status/status/1207707183355330561
======
thinkshiv
Update: Our response team have found the root cause and have applied a fix.
Response times are now back to normal. We will publish a post-mortem within
the next 7 days; further updates will also be published
[http://status.auth0.com/incidents/rpctnc6jd1kl](http://status.auth0.com/incidents/rpctnc6jd1kl).
Thank you for your understanding and we applogize for the degraded service and
outage. Should you have any queries please don’t hesitate to reach out to your
Auth0 team. Discloure: I am the CPO at Auth0.

~~~
rntrg
Your status page still shows the outage as having been "less than 15 minutes,"
but it was close to 90 minutes. Will you be updating that to reflect reality?

------
devhwrng
Meta: $1B valuation: [https://auth0.com/blog/auth0-closes-103m-in-funding-
passes-1...](https://auth0.com/blog/auth0-closes-103m-in-funding-
passes-1b-valuation/)

Not notable enough for Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Auth0)

------
sadturnip
I am still seeing numerous failed Auth0 calls (~10% of Auth0 calls or so), and
our account representative is not being responsive at all.

~~~
thinkshiv
Are you still seeing failures?

------
thinkshiv
And in full transparency in case it comes up here we are also investigating
some intermittent access issues to our dashboard (only affects some users not
all). Status here:
[https://status.auth0.com/incidents/1j399kcrzgzr](https://status.auth0.com/incidents/1j399kcrzgzr)

~~~
thinkshiv
Now resolved

------
stefanmichael
i'm confused as to why they have the status as "elevated response times"

everyone (including their own dogfood implementation) is experiencing a
massive outage, their baseline "get user" endpoint is 500ing exclusively right
now.

~~~
thinkshiv
Sorry for the status title. The service was initially degraded and then 500ing
so acknowledge your feedback and we will add this to our post-mortem. FYI - I
am the CPO at Auth0 and apologize for the outage. All services are now back up
and we are monitoring them actively. You can follow along here:
[http://status.auth0.com/incidents/rpctnc6jd1kl](http://status.auth0.com/incidents/rpctnc6jd1kl)

------
stefanmichael
They have updated their status to monitoring when their endpoints are still
500ing... this is infuriating.

~~~
woloski
things should be back to normal. Are you still seeing an issue?

